# After Only 2 Years (Delaminating)



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

I have had the camper right at two years (so i guess the camper is about 3 years old) and the front cap is starting to Delaminate at both top corners.

I have contacted the dealer and they said they would try to push it thru keystone and get it fixed under warranty. The dealer has been pretty good so far so im hoping than will pull thru on this. My hope is that they will replace it with one of the new fiberglass caps (not likely).

I will keep you guys/gals posted as this issue progresses.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Does it look like water was leaking in, or do you think it could have been caused by intense heat?


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

duggy said:


> Does it look like water was leaking in, or do you think it could have been caused by intense heat?


my guess is the heat. three weeks ago i was all over the camper giving it a good cleaning and treating the roof membrane. i didnt see anything wrong. yesterday is the first time i noticed the delamination. its at both corners. we did have a little water get in at the top right corner about a year ago but both sides are delaminating equally now.

i sent the dealer 8 pictures tonight.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Have you resealed the clearance lights in the 2 years you've had it?

That is the most common area for water to come in on the front cap.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

huntr70 said:


> Have you resealed the clearance lights in the 2 years you've had it?
> 
> That is the most common area for water to come in on the front cap.


i have checked everything a couple times a year and the marker lights have not needed anything. The Delamination is above the marker lights...between them and where the front cap meets the EPDM roof...right in both corners.

I spoke with the dealer and sent them pictures. he said to call keystone and report it to them and he would do the same on the warranty side. when i called keystone i explained what was going on and they got my VIN# and said that the claim has already been denied in the system (dealer told me they would deny it instantly). he said the tech that denied it noted that there was evidence of water intrusion caused by lack of maintenance. Of course this is complete BS. even if that were the case you couldn't tell that from the pictures that were sent in.

I called the dealer and told him what was said and he said thats what he expected from them. He asked when i could bring it in to him because it would be easier for him to talk to keystone and answer their questions with the unit onsite. We a have trip planned for the 4th so it will be shortly after that. He said he would make a note of that in the warranty system and put things on hold until then. He assured me they would gets things straight. hope he holds up to that promise....which i have no reason to doubt at this moment.

I guess thats it for now.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

well it been a while....but have some info for you all.

i brought the camper to the dealer on 7/16 (after our july 4th trip) and they talked with keystone and came up with a plan. its not my ultimate solution of putting on the new fiberglass cap but at least they are going to fix it.

Keystone agreed to cover the labor and the dealer is covering the parts to remove and replace the filon front back to its original design. the dealer assured me that they would put it back together much better than keystone did at the factory. he said they have done many of these and has never had one come back.

when they pulled the front off you could see there was water getting in at both top corners. like i mentioned before...i knew water had entered on the curbside but have never seen anything get in on the door side. but it was clear from the pictures the dealer sent that water had gotten in both sides.

the main reason i think they decided to cover everything was that they covered (under warranty in march of last year) where the water had gotten in on the curb side. the screws in that corner where the roof and front come together had pulled loose and caused the caulking to open up and water got in. since they covered that under warranty they felt obligated to cover the delamination as well.

the front is put back together now but they are waiting on the replacement decals. I hope to pick it up this weekend or next weekend at the latest.....summer is almost over and im ready for some more camping.

oh...during our 4th trip....lying in bed in the morning as the sun was coming up...the sun would start to warm up the front cap and you could hear the dleamination getting worse...it was popping and making noise that sounded almost like someone restocking their cooler right by the tongue of our camper.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Seems like the Outback is getting a rash of these, or maybe just it seems like it from the number of posts recently. Glad you are getting yours taken care of, would hope they step up and help others out too.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

Y-Guy said:


> Seems like the Outback is getting a rash of these, or maybe just it seems like it from the number of posts recently. Glad you are getting yours taken care of, would hope they step up and help others out too.


i picked the camper up from the dealer this weekend. it has been done for a few weeks they are just waiting on (and still waiting) the Outback decal for the front that is on back order.

we are camping for the upcoming Holiday so i went ahead and picked it up rather than spoiling our trip because of a decal. the mountain scence decal is on it's just the "Outback" thats on back order.....a lot of decals peeling around the country.

Over all i am very satisfied with the service department of my dealer. very freindly and helpful. the camper has been in for service twice now and there has never been any question (except about the delam) about warranty coverage on any of the repairs.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When I park the 21RS, I always try to level it with the tongue slightly high. That way all the rain/AC runoff goes away from those corners.


----------

